# Went fishing caught a Barra



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

116cm of one GIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDYYYYYY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turned up at the dam and it was blowing 30knots so my mate and I just sat around for an hour and a bit chatting to a few stinkboaters while waiting for the wind to drop. When she finally did we made our way to a sheltered bay and started throwing frogs around to see if we could get me mate his first barra and some good video footage. On about his tenth cast there was a bow wave and water erupted but it was all over with a pulled hook in a few seconds. At this point I would love to say we raised Barra after Barra but it was not the case. Between us and the several boats around we didn't see anyone troubling the scorers and have to think that the wind must have played a big part in no surface action as the smaller fish had no insects to feed on and so on the chain goes. We changed tactics and tried all sorts of lures regularly changing until we decided to have a troll around after dark.
After a couple of hours of not seeing anyone land or hook a fish there was that beautiful sound of 30lb ripping off my sienna and an eruption of water which broke the silence. My mate was 50m or so behind me and in trouble. This fish just kept going like a bulldozer and I wasn't slowing it. He yellled out to me 'where is it?' to which I said it was at least 50m the other side of him now and I had to give chase. The initial battle lasted a good 10min with lot's of it gaining then me gaining until I had it within 5m to the yak but it obviously didn't like the look of me and took off on another 40-50m run and I was forced to chase again. Well a couple of minutes later and she was within 5m or so again and you guessed it off we go again on another 40-50m run in a different direction and my mate had to high tail it out of the road again. I tussled with her for another few minutes and then there was a beautiful big silver specimen beside my yak with lip grippers firmly locked on. 
This is my new PB at 116cm and my first 1m+ Barra and I am still buzzing. The only down point is that my mate still hasn't caught a Barra yet but he was pumped with our outing and the fish we got to witness and also he reminded me that I am yet to get a marlin. Needless to say he will be back soon inspired by what lies beneath.
Cheers ALL
Woooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow thats a great fish, congrats. Don't see too many big barra reports on here.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoa! Thats a fish! Looks very clean in that photo for an impoundment fish.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you mount it?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

koich said:


> Did you mount it?


You very rude person, koich! Tch!Tch! :lol: :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

malhal said:


> 116cm Cheers ALL
> Woooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GRRRRREEEEEAAAAAATTTTTEEEE fish, malhal!

Green as!

Jimbo


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Great catch Mal!
> 
> What a great endorsement of a $50 fishing reel - relatively cheap in comparison to most reels out there.


 Yeah mate was hoping to christen my new baitcast combo but it took the cheapo and it stood up to it proudly. 4000 sienna and (SSS pro) $69 combo, too easy.

Cheers Mal


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Mighty fish Mal..

Grant


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Terrific new pb Mal, well done.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

grant ashwell said:


> Mighty fish Mal..
> 
> Grant


I've got nothing on you Grant. If you are on facebook get on and check out 'Crazy tail twisted leaders' a local guy here makes them they super strong and provide that but of cushioning needed for big fish. I've been using them for a while custom made to suit and am very happy with them.

Cheers Mal


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

grant ashwell said:


> Mighty fish Mal..
> 
> Grant


I've got nothing on you Grant. If you are on facebook get on and check out 'Crazy tail twisted leaders' a local guy here makes them they super strong and provide that but of cushioning needed for big fish. I've been using them for a while custom made to suit and am very happy with them.

Cheers Mal


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

good read! and congratulations on your new PB yeeeew!


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Good fish , and a good story too. Nice work.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome. Just awesome


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Very envious. That fish is a cracker! Congrats on the new PB.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish,

Barra seem to be the flavour of the month. Have seen a whole heap caught recently. Lots from a Kayak to. Landed a small one myself yesterday in the Kolan river (bundaberg).

oh the 120+ models go even harder 

andrew


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Great fish Mal, Kinchant is getting better and better each year. I am hoping for the first of the season very soon. Well done mate 

Cheers Scotty


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the plaudits guys. I am just glad to be fishing again after 2 months out with a dislocated shoulder. I guess this was a good way to come back.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Not a bad way to test the shoulder out Mal that's for sure, well done!

I took the new yak for a very brief spin out there Sat arv, the water was very choppy and there were a fair few boats both ski and fishing being the start of school holidays so I think I will avoid the place until school goes back. The mrs hooked one barra but it had her snagged up and buried deep in the weed in no time.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah mate the school hol's will be hectic up there so I think I'll wait till it's all over before I go back up there again. The AFC is up there this week too so I hope they like ski boats around them when they are filming and throwing lures.

Cheers Mal


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah mate the school hol's will be hectic up there so I think I'll wait till it's all over before I go back up there again. The AFC is up there this week too so I hope they like ski boats around them when they are filming and throwing lures.

Cheers Mal


----------

